
Group of Distant Black Holes Are Mysteriously Aligned - tosseraccount
http://news.discovery.com/space/astronomy/bizarre-group-of-distant-black-holes-are-mysteriously-aligned-160412.htm
======
jeffwass
My first thought on seeing the image in the article was "do the black holes
form the EURion constellation?"

------
JoeAltmaier
Is this statistically significant? Some black holes will be somewhat aligned
by chance.

